# My Depersonalization is GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&#



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Haven't had any DP or DR in 2 weeks. I think it's gone!!!







I just had to share! I'm sorry, but AHHHH! <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

Congratulations... now take it easy, and don't get into DR :<
Lucky... (becomes jealous)


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome!!

Is there anything you'd have to say about how you got out. Particular information.

enjoy it!


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Any advice as to how the recovery came about?


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations! I would really like to be in your skin now








Give us some advices!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh. Well basically, I don't really...know. I kinda just...started to ignore it. I know that sounds very difficult, but that's what I did. I kept telling myself "this isn't going to hurt me. this is stupid" and after a while I started believing it. Then I started not caring. Then it just stopped.

Also, it might have been the intense exercise I was doing. like 2 hours of cardio a day and I was eating healthier. I'm sorry. I wish I had more advice to give you. It kinda just happened.

Also, I started obsessing with parapsychology. I guess that really kept my mind occupied. Like, I'd research it everyday, all day.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

How long did you have it for before you recovered? And was it a gradual thing or did you wake up one day and it was gone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> Haven't had any DP or DR in 2 weeks. I think it's gone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations sweety. Now take it easy and relax and smile a lot.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> How long did you have it for before you recovered?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> How long did you have it for before you recovered? And was it a gradual thing or did you wake up one day and it was gone?


I had it for about a year.
IDK it if was gradual per se. I remember 2 weeks ago, I woke up feeling a little better. Then even better then next day. By the 3rd day it was completely gone. I thought It was gonna come back so I didn't say anything, but it didn't!


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

That's great!









I really need to start exercising again.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

You are so lucky


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I definitely have better days when I exercise. I do it minimally but I have been considering starting on a rigorous schedule after work everyday. Ive read that exercise coupled with eating healthy and vitamins are as effective then medication.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulation!

*Thinking about playing drums today*
*Will do it later*


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Great job shorty, don't stop the exercise, throw in some yoga to the mix and most of all keep busy!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kandeeeeeeee that is so awesome. I'm super jealous but also it's really good to hear of other people getting better. You actually inspired me to write a letter to my DP. I'm gunna write a letter to my DP telling it how I feel. You are definitely right about realizing how pointless it is. I also listened to the song "mother" by john lennon over and over today but instead of "mother" replaced the lyrics wtih "dp"


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations. You deserve it.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

So you didn't take any medication right? no meds at all.

I hope to get to that point some time sooner than later.	I've had NO time to exercise. Ugh!


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

Are you taking any meds at all????


----------



## SnakeyMLT (Jun 25, 2010)

LUCKY YOU!!, congrats... now i'm thinking... if a girl could snap out of the fucking thing, WHY CANT I!? (i'm a guy) lol anyways, hope you never get that shit again. EVER. GOOD LUCK LIVING A HAPPY LIFE !!! (damn i wish im normal) hmm... about the exercise, i think im gonna start doing some... heh. i need to loose a few pounds and it's good for the body, right?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

From what I know exercise is the number one best thing. And i've been told Diet and vitamins after that. Getting outside when you exercise too.

I saw my psychiatrist today and i'm doign a lot better than before but theres one big problem. I'm doing well in everythign except exercise. I work all day and hten come home tired. Then I go to bed and get up late and it takes me forever to wake up.	I'm hoping to get a regular exercise schedule back - funny thing is I had one up until and during a lot of DP/DR. But it faded out over time.

My psychiatrist wants me to excercise... even if I walk around outside at lunch breaks. anything. He really really stressed it. My family really stresses it.

pisses me off cause i've always been pretty damn healthy. By far more healthy than the average person! W T F.

So yeah Kandeee keep exercising and taking vitamins.. take vitamins just to not get sick. Flus really suck.


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

kandeeee said:


> I had it for about a year.
> IDK it if was gradual per se. I remember 2 weeks ago, I woke up feeling a little better. Then even better then next day. By the 3rd day it was completely gone. I thought It was gonna come back so I didn't say anything, but it didn't!


How do you know that it is gone? I could not remember how it feels like before DP? like my soul is gone lost my identity.


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

WAY TO FUCKING BE !!


----------

